# Goat Leg Problems- loss hair and scabs.



## water_dragon1979 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey,
I'm new to the form here and wanted to see if I could get some help. I have some Boar x Spanish goats that are having some leg problems. I only noticed it in some of my does and not in any bucks. They are out in the filed with a covered barn for shelter. I noticed that the back legs on a few of my does had loss a little hair on the bottom of their back legs. It didn't seem to be a big deal until a week ago. They have lost lair up past their knees and have scabs all over them. It seems like the hair loss is still going up more and now starting on their front legs as well. I have put triple antibiotic spray on it and that hasn't helped any. I don't have any vets nearby that come out to farms for goats or even deal with goats. I have been looking on the computer for weeks trying to find something that could explain what is happening. Any idea where to start or what to use? One goat just had a kid yesterday that has the leg problems. I noticed that the ones that have it bad have lost a lot of weight.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd look for lice or mites. They are probably itching pretty bad. You can use a livestock powder for that. I had one last summer but it was her back and I thought she was just scratching under the tree limb until the hair got super thin. Have you had a fecal done? since you mention one loosing a lot of weight.


----------



## water_dragon1979 (Mar 6, 2013)

No tests have been done. I have not noticed any of them rubbing or scratching the areas of problems. I forget to mention as well that around the knee joint, on the inside, there appears to be a open sore as well on each of the inside back legs about the size of a quarter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like leg mites..I would treat with ivomac sub q once a week for three weeks. Each goat has the sore in the same spot? are they dry or oozy?


----------



## water_dragon1979 (Mar 6, 2013)

The hair loss and scabs all seem to start around the back legs at above the hoff and then climb the leg. The skin is very dry looking with cracks in it around or between the scabs section. I will try and post some pictures of them later today around 4pm est. It climbed up the legs very fast. I have tried different ointments, creams, peroxide


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is mites. You need to treat with injectible Ivomec. Also, this is great to put on their legs: http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

it is expensive but works like a charm.

Also, if the Ivomec doesn't work, then get Frontline spray.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im still thinking Mites here...they can cause very dry scaly skin and if the goat rubs and scratches the open sore they create can get infected. Vinegar should bring relieve to the area and help bring moisture to it but they will need ivomac cc per 40 pounds once a week for 3 weeks to kill the mites....


----------



## water_dragon1979 (Mar 6, 2013)

looks like the picture in the link provided for the legs but a much more larger scale. I'll get med today for that. Thanks for the lead and I'll try to update later on condition.


----------

